# Best Threads



## Done (Jul 11, 2018)

So let's talk about the threads we consider best, which does not just necessarily correspond to the quality of cow, but to the quality of discussions, content:sperging ratio..etc.

I have to say that the Becky Hernandez, Tommy Tooter and Clawshrimpy threads are all fantastic in achieving all the above, despite their vastly-different origins and ages.

EDIT: Please try to add a link to any thread you mention, it will take you less than a minute and spare people from having to search manually.


----------



## The Outsider (Jul 11, 2018)

This thread


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 11, 2018)

This thread was a fucking masterpiece.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jul 11, 2018)

Allen John Jones III


----------



## Troony Fruity (Jul 11, 2018)

"im going to preface this by saying i like the idea of fucking dogs."

The edgecult and yiddishanarchy threads are pretty good too.


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 11, 2018)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> Allen John Jones III


I was in the process of looking this one up, damn you.
I totally agree, this thread is the one that made me decide to join the farms. It's a goddamn masterpiece that took expert work on the part of Kiwis and lolcows alike.

edit: i meant "expert" sarcastically but in retrospect it is unclear. My favorite part of the whole thing was that coolbreeze couldn't help but ignore all the anti-doxing advice plastered all over the site.


----------



## autism420 (Jul 11, 2018)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jace-connors-is-a-hoax.7920/


----------



## The Fool (Jul 11, 2018)

The Cucky thread was the alpha and omega of this website and we'll never have another good thread again.


----------



## Done (Jul 11, 2018)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> Allen John Jones III


AKA the living example of how one needs to lurk moar. But that thread kinda fizzled out in the end tbh.

What I was shooting at is, what are the threads you keep going back to for _pure enjoyment_? (so definitely not the MovieBob thread).



Kamen said:


> "im going to preface this by saying i like the idea of fucking dogs."
> 
> The edgecult and yiddishanarchy threads are pretty good too.


The 1st one was hilarious, a monument of powerlevelling, gonna need links for all three though.



Red Sun said:


> I was in the process of looking this one up, damn you.
> I totally agree, this thread is the one that made me decide to join the farms. It's a goddamn masterpiece that took expert work on the part of Kiwis and lolcows alike.


LOL no, it's great precisely because of the _opposite reason_: Allen used the exact same 2 names everywhere, so any sped could find dirt on him lmao.



autism420 said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jace-connors-is-a-hoax.7920/


LOL I need to read this one.


----------



## DavidFerrie (Jul 11, 2018)

The Leonard F. Shaner thread was pretty good, until it got destroyed by weenage.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Jul 11, 2018)

My absolute favorite thread is the MovieBob one. I personally think it is one of the best written in the whole side and is made in a way that could easily be used as a model on how to do future threads:autism::autism::autism:

Unlike Chipman himself, an internet behemoth.


JF and Kwanzaboi are my other picks.


----------



## pussy 420 (Jul 11, 2018)

Yandev's thread is pretty interesting. It's updating about every 20 minutes and it's hilarious to see Yandev's logic in things. I didn't even know a man like him could exist.


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Jul 11, 2018)

The DSP Dutch Hooker incident. Shit was magical and what got me to make an account. Remember there is always a bigger catfish in the catfish sea.


----------



## Commander Keen (Jul 11, 2018)

The Jack Scalfani "Cooking with Jack" thread is the best. Why? Because it gave me the courage to attempt to cook for myself. 

A couple of second-degree burns later and I am back to frozen pizza and walking down to the pub for food. 

So that thread actually caused me bodily harm and a couple of serious burns that required medical treatment and have left me scarred. One of them still hasn't healed, I have been wearing business professional attire lately and my shirt sleeve and suit jacket sleeve keeps rubbing my burn and scraping off the top layer of flaky skin, exposing the fleshy bits beneath. Hurts like a son of a bitch.


----------



## jenffer a jay (Jul 11, 2018)

mine yes mine only mine......may be bob mckim and tommy ts


----------



## GreenJacket (Jul 11, 2018)

The Sam Ambreen thread is pretty fantastic.


----------



## DavidFerrie (Jul 11, 2018)

Already mentioned in the OP, but Tom-Bomb Wasserberg's thread is a standout as well. It's been hilarious watching him wade into the fray, and just dig himself ever deeper into a hole of derision.



jenffer a jay said:


> mine yes mine only mine......may be bob mckim and tommy ts


McKim's thread is pretty amusing, but unlike _Tom the Bum_, he wasn't quite stupid or obsessive enough to come to the Farms and spend 600+ pages endlessly and pointlessly attempting to salvage a sense of dignity that he never had in the first place.


----------



## BubbleButt (Jul 11, 2018)

ωσкє вℓυє мυѕℓιм qυєєη said:


> My absolute favorite thread is the MovieBob one. I personally think it is one of the best written in the whole side and is made in a way that could easily be used as a model on how to do future threads:autism::autism::autism:
> 
> Unlike Chipman himself, an internet behemoth.



Absolutely agree, MovieBob's thread is the only lolcow thread I still pay any attention to.


----------



## GethN7 (Jul 11, 2018)

If this Spergatory thread doesn't wring even a light chuckle out of you, you have no sense of humor whatsoever:

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/what-did-it-sound-like-when-bob-came.23323/


----------



## skiddlez (Jul 11, 2018)

Chibi's thread. Short, sweet, hilarious, and a great read all around. The video where Chibi's girlfriend is reading and responding to the thread had me laughing so damn hard.


----------



## Done (Jul 11, 2018)

ωσкє вℓυє мυѕℓιм qυєєη said:


> My absolute favorite thread is the MovieBob one. I personally think it is one of the best written in the whole side and is made in a way that could easily be used as a model on how to do future threads:autism::autism::autism:
> 
> Unlike Chipman himself, an internet behemoth.
> 
> JF and Kwanzaboi are my other picks.


Thanks for the compliment, writing the MovieBob v2 OP (The actual OP is now the 2nd post, I really need to ) was genuinely a fun experience, but I am honestly bored of him nowadays for a variety of reasons (despite @Sexy Times Hitler's excellent work there), I only really peek in to see if I need to add something to the OP or not. Kwanza's is a great thread that I've been kinda sleeping on lately.

JF thread is the kind of thread I tend to binge every couple of weeks.



pussy 420 said:


> Yandev's thread is pretty interesting. It's updating about every 20 minutes and it's hilarious to see Yandev's logic in things. I didn't even know a man like him could exist.


I tried checking that one out because Yandev intrigues me as a cow, but it really fails when it comes to the content:sperging ratio, compare the 1st five pages to the last five and you will see what I mean.. No disrespect intended to anyone here, just stating an opinion.


----------



## Rafael Quintero (Jul 11, 2018)

I really liked reading through the vade-springtrapp-straysheep sagas... Frustrating at times but a pretty fucking good read (imo), especially in succession 

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/alyssa-waldrop-vade-scoutgender-autisticleafeon-spiritlore.5146/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/springtrapp.8293/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/stray-sheep.9667/


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 11, 2018)

The Nice Guys thread is one of the first I ever read and still my all time favorite.  It tends to get bogged down in over-analysis, but the actual content is just so fucking funny I don’t even care.


----------



## An Ghost (Jul 11, 2018)

Shorter than most but if you like cows who post videos of themselves terrorizing the general populace Susan Stone has a thread for you.


----------



## heathercho (Jul 11, 2018)

Julie Terryberry's thread. That was an incredible thread for such a wonderous gaping asshole. You felt like you went on a dirty journey with Julie, in her shed, her fights with G-Ma, that cunt and every insertion and whip lash Julie gave herself, was well conveyed. The constant back and forth between Julie and the farms was great. The saga with the stolen blanket was beautiful.

Then she died. Sad but climactic. 

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/julie-terryberry.18477/

Poor Julie. She's in the big shed in the sky now, rest her soul.


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Jul 11, 2018)

Most of my faves are dying, either huffed off the internet (Raven Sparks) or trying to contain the crazy (Misty Henry, tho for a time the sperg was glorious, especially as reported to a nutjob via a febreze-huffing sped. And she thinks we're all the same person, so if we all post at once her head explodes.)

Tommy is classic, Sneasel's budgie will never be safe. All our trannyfails are pretty good, having never got the memo an ugly bloke does not a pretty winsome girlie make no matter what bits you chop off. But I'm after some new cows, so I'm going to mine this thread.

@Commander Keen
Here. The answer to all your problems




Nothing beats the e-numbery goodness of Hot Poodle with its hint of boiled dog in radiation sauce. Tue green ones are the best, they have that toxic sludge thing going on.

Edit x three trillion for not today English can I.


----------



## The Iconoclast (Jul 11, 2018)

The Ananiah Carlson thread and the subsequent events following it.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jul 11, 2018)

https://kiwifarms.net/forums/brianna-wu.82/
The Brianna Wu subforum as a whole is fantastic.
Seeing John going from a nobody to an "online harassment expert" by purposefully baiting internet trolls so he could get pity points to a political candidate that all real politicians either ignore or mock all while making outlandish, blatant lies and acting like a holier than thou expert of everything despite the obvious low quality of whatever he produces in addition to refusing to admit he's trans despite how obvious it is by his appearance alone.

The Warren Lynch saga is also amazing and inspiring. A lolcow we were mocking actually visited the farms and had a totally civil conversation with us, making us respect him. If all lolcows acted like him, this site wouldn't have any content. Of course he was fired when John found out he was posting here and treating us like humans, but we wouldn't expect anything less.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jul 11, 2018)

PurpleSquirrel said:


> The Leonard F. Shaner thread was pretty good, until it got destroyed by weenage.


@Gook Choy's stories of working at the Sears with him drives me to tears every time.


neural said:


> Thanks for the compliment, writing the MovieBob v2 OP (The actual OP is now the 2nd post, I really need to ) was genuinely a fun experience, but I am honestly bored of him nowadays for a variety of reasons (despite @Sexy Times Hitler's excellent work there), I only really peek in to see if I need to add something to the OP or not. Kwanza's is a great thread that I've been kinda sleeping on lately.


You mean a fat man who tweets out deranged, repetitive rants isn't engaging material? I'm truly shocked. /sneed


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Jul 11, 2018)

GreenJacket said:


> The Sam Ambreen thread is pretty fantastic.


Agree. I need to translate it.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Jul 11, 2018)

neural said:


> What I was shooting at is, what are the threads you keep going back to for _pure enjoyment_?



If were talking about pure enjoyment @neural, then I think we can both agree that our buddy Bryan Dunn had a pretty fantastic thread. It definitely had some horrible times, but holy shit if Bryan didn't produce a whole dairy's worth of tard cum when he got angry. The guy's a fucking lunatic, and I eagerly await when he comes back from his current "I'm reformed. Pls no bully" phase.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jul 11, 2018)

Michael J Hirtes' thread. The cow is active, content has good variety and well-archived, and IMO the OT sperging is kept to a minimum.

Also the Brad Watson thread. loljk it's literally cancer in thread form.


----------



## Done (Jul 11, 2018)

El Porko Fako said:


> If were talking about pure enjoyment @neural, then I think we can both agree that our buddy Bryan Dunn had a pretty fantastic thread. It definitely had some horrible times, but holy shit if Bryan didn't produce a whole dairy's worth of tard cum when he got angry. The guy's a fucking lunatic, and I eagerly await when he comes back from his current "I'm reformed. Pls no bully" phase.


Bryan's thread was frequently fantastic IMO, but his content got very scattered in multiple subforums, making following him rather difficult unless you kinda dedicated effort to it. 

I think he's kind of a dead cow now, at least if you're looking for Metokur-outs-him-publicly type of highs (also him getting off on getting BTFO'd makes you hesitate a bit before roasting him), but his consistent and never-ending efforts to become a huge eCeleb/Internet bigshot never fail to amuse, especially when they blow up in his face.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Jul 11, 2018)

neural said:


> Thanks for the compliment, writing the MovieBob v2 OP (The actual OP is now the 2nd post, I really need to ) was genuinely a fun experience, but I am honestly bored of him nowadays for a variety of reasons (despite @Sexy Times Hitler's excellent work there), I only really peek in to see if I need to add something to the OP or not. Kwanza's is a great thread that I've been kinda sleeping on lately.
> 
> JF thread is the kind of thread I tend to binge every couple of weeks.
> 
> I tried checking that one out because Yandev intrigues me as a cow, but it really fails when it comes to the content:sperging ratio, compare the 1st five pages to the last five and you will see what I mean.. No disrespect intended to anyone here, just stating an opinion.


Im going to still that muh nibba.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jul 11, 2018)

Fedsmoker's thread will always be the best because he he isn't a lolcow he's a hero who I model my life after. The solution to every problem you might have in life can be solved with What Would Fedsmoker Do


----------



## autism420 (Jul 11, 2018)

Too lazy to link it but @Cowlick has a great thread


----------



## drunk "Jedi master" (Jul 11, 2018)

mine is "The Awful Fursuit" thread one of the few that I always go back to for a laugh like the pokemon / MLP ones there just all abominations.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Jul 11, 2018)

You know, I'm gonna get blowback, but fuck it:
The Vade thread was shit, but it was glorious shit. It was a beautiful, autistic clusterfuck of a thousand screaming voices, and it's the first thread that was interesting enough to be worth creating an account here to follow.
Kiwi Farms birthed a headmate in some random tumblr chick. There was drama, action, police calls, suicide threats, cow in thread, every moment was something new. A war with a certain subset of tumblr was started. Null delivered a post that I still argue should be in the terms of use page before new users can make an account. @Meowthkip arrived and had a full on grudge match, and I mean some old-hate, rumble in the jungle shit that was almost as interesting to follow as the thread itself. An entire subforum was birthed from it.

It had a lot of sperging and bullshit, but I'd argue it's required reading for Kiwis. It was a trip, man, and we so rarely get such active cows anymore.
Y'all can hate on it all you want, but when was the last time a cow sent a fucking army of followers into their thread to fight us? Shit happened, man, it wasn't just the same shit every day until Vade went dark.


----------



## MG 620 (Jul 11, 2018)

The Slaton thread. I can't look away.


----------



## Cripple (Jul 11, 2018)

The Slaton Sisters. 

How these two don't have their own TLC show, I don't know. If Kentucky were a pair of sisters, the Slatons would be it.

Lots of content, sagas, and minimun weenage (though given how dim the sisters are I doubt they'd even understand a weening attempt beyond "haters gonna hate ya'll!).


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jul 11, 2018)

Virgin vs Chad

I shouldn't have to explain why it's great.


----------



## Superman93 (Jul 11, 2018)

El Porko Fako said:


> If were talking about pure enjoyment @neural, then I think we can both agree that our buddy Bryan Dunn had a pretty fantastic thread. It definitely had some horrible times, but holy shit if Bryan didn't produce a whole dairy's worth of tard cum when he got angry. The guy's a fucking lunatic, and I eagerly await when he comes back from his current "I'm reformed. Pls no bully" phase.


Oh god that was the best thread ever. The first kiwifarms C&D, metekor ass fucking him, the outlines, he's spergy responses to people in that thread. Just 10 pages of that thread can supply someone at least of week of unfiltered entertainment


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 11, 2018)

The Alison Rapp thread because we got to see an idiot completely blow up their own life in real time, all by doing things the thread told her over and over again were stupid life wrecking things to do.  It's closed now.


----------



## Cripple (Jul 11, 2018)

I can't believe no one has mentioned PixyTeri yet. I know her thread is deceased now but I've read it all and I am sad about the dearth of pimpled ass in kawaii schoolgirl uniforms.

RIP, Queen.


----------



## Done (Jul 11, 2018)

Cripple said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned PixyTeri yet. I know her thread is deceased now but I've read it all and I am sad about the dearth of pimpled ass in kawaii schoolgirl uniforms.
> 
> RIP, Queen.


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/pixyteri-sarah-guilbeaux.4073/


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Jul 11, 2018)

I'd say the thread on Amberlynn Reid, our gorl, it has produced much content and laughs, a beautiful trainwreck you just can't stop looking at and laughing at. 

Also the thread on Sophie Labelle, it has nearly 1500 pagea of discussion, and about content well there are the edits made by the kiwis, and shit Guillaume posts. It's a gold mine.


----------



## c-no (Jul 11, 2018)

The Spoony One thread is the best in terms of lolcows that went from being something (for Spoony, a z-list internet celeb known for being an angry critic) only for it all to go down hill after he opened up a patreon, up to the point that he went from making $2k or above to making less than DSP. Add to that spending more time on Twitter than making content that isn't a livestream.


----------



## James Howlett (Jul 11, 2018)

This is the laziest featured thread ever.


----------



## Carnivorous Plant (Jul 11, 2018)

stephanie cianfriglia's thread is still pretty new, but it's fucking great


----------



## PoisonedBun (Jul 11, 2018)

I know it’s long dead, but the thread that got me to join was the Shmorky saga. The drama, the detective work, multiple people who were directly involved with Shmorky coming into the thread to talk to us including: the voice of Peaches the Puppy, Shmorky’s brother, and his schizophrenic ex-gf who was so crazy she got thread banned and is now literal neo nazi. The fact that tumblr, for once, acknowledged KF was right and used it as a source because the claims were legitimate. That thread helped ruin Shmorky and everyone is better off for it.


----------



## Sidon's fleshlight (Jul 11, 2018)

In the sense of not being an egotistical fuck, saying that either my Randy Stair and/or Reswitched threads were the best, I'll just say some of the better threads on this website.

YanDev's thread is, among many other lolcows here, essentially a dark comedy movie, in a way. The events that have recently occurred might end up shooting him in the foot, possibly ending up tossing YanSim in the bin. But, if that doesn't happen, I'm pretty interested to see what happens next.

Shadman's thread I feel like highlights everything wrong with the online animation community, showing the true colors of people like PsychicPebbles, Oney, and Egoraptor (though I think Arin's lulzy attitude also added him to becoming a lolcow later on in his career, just that Shadman and co. added on to that). All of these people defend someone who's done such "good" things as sending porn of Edd to his friends and family, made the worst kinds of porn, and has drawn porn of actual minors without a hint of shame.

Benthelooney's is probably the best example of a Shadman clone gone completely wrong, in all of the worst ways. Sure, he hasn't done as MUCH bad stuff as Shad, but his skills make up for the vanilla stuff he usually draws. Ben is also a good example on how not to go about drawing porn, with every character he's drawn having very exaggerated body parts that look like wet noodles, he never gives any attention to detail with his art, and all of his works are essentially just that, porn.

And, as of recent, the thread on Chris Chan's breakdown at TMG gave me a few chuckles, seeing how the staff handled the situation and what have you.


----------



## CWCchange (Jul 11, 2018)

The thread when Chris tried an AMA and his troll sweetheart subsequently left him, causing him to tard rage on camera like he hadn't in years.


----------



## Stupid Asshole (Jul 11, 2018)

For me it's the Dobson thread.


----------



## vertexwindi (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm surprised multiple people actually bring up Yandev's thread as that thread's fucking awful. Funny cow, awful sperg to content ratio. There's a reason I was enslaved as a moderator, Alex could scratch his ass on stream and get like 5 pages of posts about it.

I will never not love the TDS thread though. It always manages to cheer me up.


----------



## Corn Sake (Jul 11, 2018)

Nick Bate’s descent, along with his arrest and imprisonment stretched over three threads (if I remember rightly). The threads contained harrowing first-hand accounts from field-agents attending the court case, and hearing the abuse he inflicted upon his half-sister. 

And let’s not forget how fucking elated we were when we heard his prison sentence.


----------



## commandersalamander (Jul 11, 2018)

The Barneyfag thread was hilarious back when Lee used to post in it.


----------



## magikarp (Jul 11, 2018)

I enjoy art cows so Rory's thread is probably one of my favorites. Watching her implode was really satisfying; too bad she went dark. I miss her. I haven't really found another art cow to replace her proper.


----------



## MakingAmericaGreat (Jul 11, 2018)

I’m probably biased since it’s the main thread that I take part in, but Alex Leal’s is my favorite. As the thread has progressed, the level of degeneracy has progressed. Not all the posts are good, but most major updates are a wild ride of depravity.


----------



## CWCissey (Jul 11, 2018)

Assigned Male is probably my favourite, although I will say the quality of edits (including my own) have gone down since Billy got really lazy and just doesn't bother anymore.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/assigned-male-by-sophie-labelle-verville-guillaume-labelle.17137/

Although I'm finding myself going back to Anna Johnson's recently, her story is getting fucking disturbing now.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/anna-...tion-nutrition-annas-organics-lynchburg.14839

I'm not sure why people keep mentioning Yandev. His thread stopped being good months ago (unless I've missed something in my absence?)

EDIT: Forgot to mention Our Slurpy boi Russ! He's always doing something insane and although the thread is difficult to get in to now, it's worth the effort.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/russell-greer-mr-brightside623799-lboy1926.30488


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Jul 11, 2018)

Stephanie Cianfriglia and Clawshrimpy (already mentioned) are my current favourites. I enjoy seeing really narcissistic people getting no attention from people and sperging out because of it- its so funny to me lol.


----------



## vertexwindi (Jul 11, 2018)

CWCissey said:


> Assigned Male is probably my favourite, although I will say the quality of edits (including my own) have gone down since Billy got really lazy and just doesn't bother anymore.


Yeah that's definitely sad but it can't be helped. Only so much you can do with the same panels copy and pasted four updates in a row, when he's not doing another repost that is.


----------



## Kitlen (Jul 11, 2018)

Too lazy to link but Jake Rapp’e and Allison Rapp’s dual threads were a fucking wonder. Can’t believr we got to witness the King of Chucks divorce her ass.


----------



## Zarkov (Jul 11, 2018)

What Will Happen When Barb Dies ?

This is the best thread ever, anyone who says otherwise is a stupid faggot nigger.


----------



## commandersalamander (Jul 11, 2018)

Do best thread moments count? Anna Johnson's thread was at it's most entertaining back when several kiwis cooked her recipes and reviewed the result.

AmberLynn Reid's general thread was pretty shitty due to a-logging at the time, but it was a beautiful moment when a Kiwi detective discovered her Wattpad. Her "writing" is still my favorite content she has produced thus far.

I really look forward to whenever @John Webster posts a summary of Luna Slater's weekly shenanigans. Their posts are probably the only reason I even visit the thread in the first place.

As for best subfourm, I'm sad Mr Enter and The Entersphere got shut down due to sperging by the time I discovered it. I would have loved join in and mock him for his pet project "Growing Around" and his entitled, ignorant views on the education system (especially college.)


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Jul 11, 2018)

Literally anything I've ever posted in.


----------



## Barbarella (Jul 11, 2018)

I’m sure OPLs thread is a given.

I kinda liked the Gloria Tesch thread when it was going on. Lots of laughs and disbelief. Sad to see she’s just a boring housewife now.

Oh and Shaia LaBeaouf ‘s thread was a thing of beauty.

And stink Ditch Phil, whose coming for us all.

My fav cows rn; Susan Schofield, Russell Greer, granny Sparks, Amberlyn - have threads so full shit posting that they can sometimes be rougher than the content. I still find it worth it though,especially with Russ.

But Chantel’s thread, omg, the amount of pure autism, diet arguments, troll sheilding, w.e.n.ing, mad on the internet-it’s almost unbearable. It’s like reading YTT. Kill it with fire.

Boogie gets me a laugh now and then, and the new fairy witch, Kip or whatever, could be promising. Hartleys are slowing down too, guess we need a new crop of crazies. Watching Ryann get bigger and bigger and destroy her career is good. The Slatons. 

Too many good ones slowed.  Dan Cilley, i miss his accosting. Its just to hard now with all day videos of him sleeping, etc.

Edit: cleaned up drunk posting.


----------



## commandersalamander (Jul 11, 2018)

Barbarella said:


> Too many good ones slowed. Pixitera is classic...



Everyone misses our Kween.

I miss crappybeautydummy. Her bible art was legendary. She's still around but trolling made her refrain from posting stuff worth discussing so the thread is currently inactive. I no longer watch her videos because they're so boring these days and are likely to stay that way.


----------



## Desire Lines (Jul 11, 2018)

Bulla's thread was so good. Content heavy and ween free. Then one person ruined it all


----------



## PoisonedBun (Jul 11, 2018)

I think the reason Yandev keeps getting mentioned is because his patreon recently dropped about ~$500 after a few bad decisions and has made the things a little more interesting. We’re on the brink of the death spiral getting faster but it’s taken literal years for the death spiral to go this far as it is.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Jul 12, 2018)

Of the ones I've seen been a part of? Probably Shia LaBeouf's thread. That was an amazing thing to keep coming back to when it was active.


----------



## wes (Jul 17, 2018)

Shrek and Donkey's Whirlwind Adventure is a personal favorite of mine. Particularly, I enjoy @MirnaMinkoff's immigration-related posts that were very interesting and informing. It's a very interesting ride from start to finish, with Shrek visiting Null, how Null was able to collect all the data on the (lack of) TLL's activity, Nina's ICE adventures, the horrible planning of Sisterwood, etc. Sadly, it's currently slowed down and it doesn't look like Foxwood will ever be 1/10th of what Kjel & Pajeet were dreaming of.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 12, 2018)

The Onision thread is usually an unreadable circle jerk disaster, but just recently, the dude has seriously fucked up in a way that is very likely to get him absolutely ass raped by the feds.

In short, he bought some land in Washington that just happens to be federally protected wetlands, immediately pissed off all his neighbors by being a complete asshole, then did unpermitted "improvements" to the land involving illegally cutting down trees and vegetation (in an area this could cause mudslides that routinely kill people in that state), and bulldozed the debris into the federally protected wetlands.

The neighbors repeatedly reported him and when the LEAs showed up, he was a rude dick to them and nearly went sovcit, claiming that the law enforcement agencies were "trespassing" when obviously, they do not need a warrant to do their job.

Remember that Washington State has nuked multinational logging corporations for shit like this, and does not take shit from random nobodies, and Onision considers himself God's gift to whatever an Onision would be God's gift to.

The shitstorm starts here:

Onision / Gregory James Daniel/Jackson / Avaroe


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Sep 13, 2018)

Kitlen said:


> Too lazy to link but Jake Rapp’e and Allison Rapp’s dual threads were a fucking wonder. Can’t believr we got to witness the King of Chucks divorce her ass.


My favorite part of the Alison Rapp thread was how it got locked three fucking times in the space of like a day.

Honestly, two of my favorite threads are the Nice Guy and Incel threads in Community Watch.  Not only is it really fun laughing at those losers, they're massive honeypots for homegrown spergs who think they can set the record straight to us.  It's great.


----------

